# SUNDAY'S Show and Tell ...1/23/22



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2022)

That's right, I checked the calendar this morning and verified that today was in fact, a Sunday.
I couldn't find  yesterday's SS&T post and if taken down...thank you Admin.
I hate misleading the weekly post followers.

So, once again...
Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 23, 2022)

I found these plaques next to my bikes yesterday! Kudos to Rich, Tammy and everyone at the Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle club for putting on a great show!


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 23, 2022)

1941 CWC Western Flyer-original paint


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> 1941 CWC Western Flyer-original paint
> 
> View attachment 1554277
> 
> ...



Sorry for the weekly Sunday's post error yesterday
And congrats!


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2022)

Found my holy grail of bike books..........1945 Schwinn 50th Anniversary.................






.


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2022)

The collectable book for firearm shooters.....1938 Fast and Fancy Revolver shooting by Ed Mc Givern.......Very collectable for shooters.Got both books for $12 



.....


----------



## Aaron65 (Jan 23, 2022)

Several years ago, I found this '77 Exerciser on the curb a few blocks from my house, so I carried it home on my back and have done nothing with it since.  Now that my wife and I are in our 40s and it's freezing outside, I decided to disassemble it, grease the bearings and get it working again; all I had to do was add a seat and stem.  I set it up next to our '68 Exerciser so we can "ride" together for the winter and stay in decent shape.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2022)

ca. 1948 N. Baldini with Campagnolo Cambio Corsa shift system. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 23, 2022)

Shawn you take really cool pictures, looking good!! Could be another calender pic.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

I decided to dig out my Pacemaker this week
time to do something with it 🚴‍♂️, this is the next project


----------



## ranman (Jan 23, 2022)

How many times have I heard people say “they are still out there” and indeed they are. I found these bikes and a couple of others so close to me I am still amazed. Drove by this property hundreds of times and never knew these bikes were there.
Crazy, happy but crazy, you just never really know until you do.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 23, 2022)

One more Boy Scout pin..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 23, 2022)

locomotion said:


> so yesterday I decided to dig out my Whizzer Pacemaker and all the parts that I had bought over the years for it
> the bike and the parts have all been hiding in my shipping containers for the last 10 years, luckily I was able to find it all again
> decided it's time to do something with it ..... *will start a separate tread for the suggestions* because I don't know what to do to it or where to start
> don't even know the year of it
> ...



Is that a 24 inch? Why are so many wizzers 24 inch?


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2022)

This is some of the things from my late brother in law that have been passed over to me. I still have more stuff that my sister wants me to take possession of. The sad part is that some of the stuff was never opened or used


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 23, 2022)

Picked up a couple cool prewar items last week...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 23, 2022)

All about signs—-my mom just happen to be born Jan 1 1931, family full of mechanics and machinist. The size being 46” tall also pulled the cash out of my pocket. Happy Sunday Everyone!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jan 23, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> I found these plaques next to my bikes yesterday! Kudos to Rich, Tammy and everyone at the Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle club for putting on a great show! View attachment 1554275
> View attachment 1554276



Was admiring these yesterday. Gorgeous bikes!


----------



## The classic roll (Jan 23, 2022)

Sven said:


> This is some of the things from my late brother in law that have been passed over to me. I still have more stuff that my sister wants me to take possession of. The sad part is that some of the stuff was never opened or used
> View attachment 1554376View attachment 1554377



Looks like he was into touring and bike packing cool stuff. Stuff that gets passed on I find to have  a connection like no other. Like you get to help them continue their journey.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jan 23, 2022)

Brought home a few things from the Hoosier swap yesterday. A Cycle Truck that was a deal done here on the CABE. A few odds and ends. Schwinn rack for my wife’s project rider, couple used aged white tires, couple decent chrome s2’s and a late Christmas present from my cousin in the form of my very own white Sidewinder project! Also grabbed a girls parts frame that someone left abandoned in the parking lot at the swap yesterday… Was surprised to see when I got it home it had a St. Christopher’s medal on the bars, I’d been looking for one of those for years! Not sure who left it out there, but thanks!


----------



## stezell (Jan 23, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> I found these plaques next to my bikes yesterday! Kudos to Rich, Tammy and everyone at the Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle club for putting on a great show! View attachment 1554275
> View attachment 1554276



Congratulations @Maskadeo, Beautiful bike man!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 23, 2022)

"Signs, Signs, everywhere a sign, blocking out the scenery, breaking my mind". *FIVE man electrical band, Canadian group 1971. Dig it.*






I got my Coke and Orange Crush signs this week to add to my man cave. I stepped up pretty tall $$ on Ebay as they are in excellent condition and have great color,




 graphics/subject matter. The Orange Crush is 1939 and has "Crushy" at the bottom putting the squeeze on an orange. At 16" & triangular it is a show stopper. The Coke sign is 1954 and the graphics featuring the bottles is desirable, especially in a case suggesting a "bulk purchase"  ha!! Crawling into that corner behind the TV took some juggling and patience. Of course I had to re-locate some other signs, but that's 1/2 the fun. One has to take a break from shovelling snow.

Have a great Sunday all Cabers!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 23, 2022)

... Picked up this Rickenbacker 325v59 copy ... It actually plays and sounds like a Ric ... John Lennon would dig it! ...


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 23, 2022)

Wish I was still had the love for bicycles.  2 bad shoulders so I went onto other things that don't kill me.  Figured some would love to see my nipples again...and these Redlines I found recently.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 23, 2022)

Sure enough grateful for a few smalls i bought from @sm2501 . But most importantly a wheel and tires I needed for my BMX/ Gary Little John side car project. Now I can put it together.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 23, 2022)

I had a special delivery yesterday...just a few parts...


















All for a couple of cases of this...well, and some cash of course...





who needs crypto currency when you have Pliny a few blocks away?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 23, 2022)

ballooney said:


> I had a special delivery yesterday...just a few parts...
> View attachment 1554548View attachment 1554550View attachment 1554551View attachment 1554553View attachment 1554558View attachment 1554559View attachment 1554561View attachment 1554562
> 
> All for a couple of cases of this...well, and some cash of course...
> ...



big pete is like santa claus.. driving around in his new sleigh bringing gifts to all the good little boy's & girl's of the bike hobby............


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 23, 2022)

Picked this up at our local junk/thrift store.  Just bought a couple of the lights previously..


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 23, 2022)

Found this 1970 falcon chair and ottoman by segurd resell.  . soo comfortable😎


----------



## The classic roll (Jan 23, 2022)

Found some cool brooch pins in a shop up by Brimfield Massachusetts sterling silver high wheel bicycle encrusted with marcasites and a steam punk looking rocket that says (Blue Q. Boston.) on the back.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 23, 2022)

Hubs, spokes, rims and tires to build a couple of sets of 28" wheels.
ND Model A, C, M and SM hubs for a couple of 20's projects.
Completed the modern build set,  but the metal clad wood rims may be a challenge, we see how it works out.


----------



## The classic roll (Jan 23, 2022)

Yesterday got out of work early and checked out a cool old used book store in search for Bicycle related books and advertising. Ended up finding a incredible picture book on the White mountains Copyrighted 1896 not sure on date of this book but it’s definitely old! Here are a couple pics from the book.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 23, 2022)

A big thanks to @fordmike65 for the assist with this Overman Wheel Co. Victor.  Can anyone pin down the year?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A big thanks to @fordmike65 for the assist with this Overman Wheel Co. Victor.  Can anyone pin down the year?
> 
> View attachment 1554693
> 
> ...



You're lucky I'm bike broke and had nowhere to put it!!! Congrats Brant. I knew you'd love it.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 23, 2022)

I picked up 2 1st Gen. Electra Rat Finks in new condition, barely ridden.


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 23, 2022)

This arrived from California yesterday.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A big thanks to @fordmike65 for the assist with this Overman Wheel Co. Victor.  Can anyone pin down the year?
> 
> View attachment 1554693
> 
> ...




nice Victor Brant
what hubs do you have on the bike? are they the Victor straight pull?
did you find the serial number?
I would guess probably a '93 or maybe '94 

what is attached to the bridge behind the BB?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 23, 2022)

*Some odds and ends ,,,picked a storage locker from a Roadie who crewed for many bands in the mid 70s and 80s,,and found some passes and a pair of Rust Vision glasses,,a few Buddy L trucks ,,half off after X Mas,,A Super cool Light From Mars,from a Seagrave Fire Truck I have been pickin on,,and Bike Related,,some Patch Kits,,to add to my collection,,,Next Stop Next Week TURLOCK
Ya All Have a Nice Day









































*


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 23, 2022)

Just a few items from the LB Cycle Swap today.
6 hole rack and a set of deluxe pedals for my Phantom project, a set of springer fork legs for my Dx project, a nos New Departure rear hub, an 11 tooth sprocket for one of my Morrow hubs, and a rear fender brace for a JC Higgins


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 23, 2022)

John Gailey said:


> This arrived from California yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1554789
> 
> View attachment 1554790



Nice…. I have a 59 rag top, and a 63 myself.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 23, 2022)

Picked this up this morning...Roadmaster Luxury Liner Reproduction. Mint condition, and even came with paperwork! I haven't even had time to clean it yet, and this how I got it. 🙂


----------



## Iverider (Jan 23, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A big thanks to @fordmike65 for the assist with this Overman Wheel Co. Victor.  Can anyone pin down the year?
> 
> View attachment 1554693
> 
> ...



I missed out on a tall frame victor at the Hoosier swap that the owner offered to trade straight up for my wife’s Lovell Special. It was a little rougher than this one but it had the fork foot pegs and rear mounting peg and appeared to be complete. I probably would have been in trouble for that as she expected cash in return.
Instead, after manning my swap table pretty much all day I wandered into the other room and spotted a bike I’ve been chasing since I saw a photo of it at the Portland Scooter meet 4 years ago or so. I offered $50 less than asking and the guy said, nah. Ok, take my money!!! It’s basically just a frame, but other than the drop stand, I don’t think piecing it together with period correct parts will be difficult at all. Chicycocatalog pic is from 1917.






 I know the looks are polarizing but I love it! I’m guessing it’ll handle worlds better than a cycle truck but it’s haven’t ridden it yet. I need to de-bling it. I immediately unbolted the ape hangers and sold them. When I got home I put some more appropriate bars on for a pic. Richard  Pointed me to the proper Fauber ring at another table!

And lastly, I brought home some beautiful door handles for a small cabin project I plan to build on the other end of my property. Turns out, the guy I bought them from has this same bike and offered to send photos to aid in the resto. It was good to meet some Cabe folks as well and a great day overall!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 23, 2022)

Nashman said:


> "Signs, Signs, everywhere a sign, blocking out the scenery, breaking my mind". *FIVE man electrical band, Canadian group 1971. Dig it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!!  I had "3 man electrical Band" up there earlier. I guess I can neither count to five or see 5 members? Oh well, if you remember the 70's, you weren't there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Iverider said:


> I missed out on a tall frame victor at the Hoosier swap that the owner offered to trade straight up for my wife’s Lovell Special. It was a little rougher than this one but it had the fork foot pegs and rear mounting peg and appeared to be complete. I probably would have been in trouble for that as she expected cash in return.
> Instead, after manning my swap table pretty much all day I wandered into the other room and spotted a bike I’ve been chasing since I saw a photo of it at the Portland Scooter meet 4 years ago or so. I offered $50 less than asking and the guy said, nah. Ok, take my money!!! It’s basically just a frame, but other than the drop stand, I don’t think piecing it together with period correct parts will be difficult at all. Chicycocatalog pic is from 1917.
> View attachment 1554941
> 
> ...



Dare to be different! I’ve saw the ads for that bike but never seen one. Congrats on the acquisition. V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell (Jan 23, 2022)

Iverider said:


> I missed out on a tall frame victor at the Hoosier swap that the owner offered to trade straight up for my wife’s Lovell Special. It was a little rougher than this one but it had the fork foot pegs and rear mounting peg and appeared to be complete. I probably would have been in trouble for that as she expected cash in return.
> Instead, after manning my swap table pretty much all day I wandered into the other room and spotted a bike I’ve been chasing since I saw a photo of it at the Portland Scooter meet 4 years ago or so. I offered $50 less than asking and the guy said, nah. Ok, take my money!!! It’s basically just a frame, but other than the drop stand, I don’t think piecing it together with period correct parts will be difficult at all. Chicycocatalog pic is from 1917.
> View attachment 1554941
> 
> ...



Good scores Brian, it was nice meeting you yesterday as well. 
Sean


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 23, 2022)

A few nice badges came in


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2022)

Apologies for the late entry, I pulled in a little late last night.
So for my belated Sunday (Monday morning) Show & Tell:

Corbin 2 speed hub to be finished, some early motorcycle pieces, a killer set of “Automobile Cycle Skates” ca. 1905, a few good solo pedals, Ideal stem I needed and a swan-like stem I know I’ve seen but I can’t place. Last bit on the bench is an original Silver King 26X seatpost mount, long way to go from a bike but I had to grab it anyway.


----------



## stezell (Jan 24, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Apologies for the late entry, I pulled in a little late last night.
> So for my belated Sunday (Monday morning) Show & Tell:
> 
> Corbin 2 speed hub to be finished, some early motorcycle pieces, a killer set of “Automobile Cycle Skates” ca. 1905, a few good solo pedals, Ideal stem I needed and a swan-like stem I know I’ve seen but I can’t place. Last bit on the bench is an original Silver King 26X seatpost mount, long way to go from a bike but I had to grab it anyway.
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Apologies for the late entry, I pulled in a little late last night.
> So for my belated Sunday (Monday morning) Show & Tell:
> 
> Corbin 2 speed hub to be finished, some early motorcycle pieces, a killer set of “Automobile Cycle Skates” ca. 1905, a few good solo pedals, Ideal stem I needed and a swan-like stem I know I’ve seen but I can’t place. Last bit on the bench is an original Silver King 26X seatpost mount, long way to go from a bike but I had to grab it anyway.
> ...



That's exactly what that is. Rarely seen Rollfast Swan stem. Nice find!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> That's exactly what that is. Rarely seen Rollfast Swan stem. Nice find!



Thanks buddy! The Torrington version I remember is fugly, do you have a catalog image of this bad boy in use?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Thanks buddy! The Torrington version I remember is fugly, do you have a catalog image of this bad boy in use?



Pictured (or more like hidden) in these Rollfast catalog pics, this stem is RARELY seen in the wild.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 24, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Thanks buddy! The Torrington version I remember is fugly, do you have a catalog image of this bad boy in use?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 4, 2022)

Aaron65 said:


> Several years ago, I found this '77 Exerciser on the curb a few blocks from my house, so I carried it home on my back and have done nothing with it since.  Now that my wife and I are in our 40s and it's freezing outside, I decided to disassemble it, grease the bearings and get it working again; all I had to do was add a seat and stem.  I set it up next to our '68 Exerciser so we can "ride" together for the winter and stay in decent shape.
> View attachment 1554318
> 
> View attachment 1554319



I got one these several yo for $50.00 off Craigslist.. Really good bike.. Works for me.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Hans Brinker (Feb 21, 2022)

Nice pair of roller skates! I do collect them


----------



## Kato (Feb 28, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> 1941 CWC Western Flyer-original paint
> 
> View attachment 1554277
> 
> Great looking WF Buck.............I must have totally missed this one !!!!



Great looking WF Buck.............I must have totally missed this one !!!!
@buck hughes


----------

